# Long trip needed/wanted!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

All the tourist are booking short trips...I'm getting a serious itch to get way offshore and crush the grouper(scamps and reds). They are biting and dying to get in my fish box. I'm begging...I'm feeling cloister phobic staying inside 20 miles...text if interested.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Wasssuppp Brandon?

Anyone needing an offshore fix and a boat load of fish, this is a must go trip. 

Brandon will put you on the bite and is an awesome Captain to fish with. 

Wish I could jump aboard for this one.

Jimmy


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

Ill text you later to get a price and date or you can text me 
850-698-6331


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

This is an open ended invitation. On going if you will. The summer tourist love 6hr trips but my goodness I need to see some big scamps hanging on the pegs. If interested please post here pm or text. I will call when it looks like enough folks can go on same day.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm interested if we can get the right days. Let me know.


----------



## Dale1936 (Apr 11, 2008)

*Overnight trip*

I am interested. I only work a few days a week. 850-791-5443.

Dale


----------

